# 8 string songs



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

what kind of songs did you guys learn to start with on your 8s?

suggest some good ones. Please, no Animals as Leaders. i know i know...but as much as i have tried i really just can't get into it.


----------



## MetalMike04 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think there's some little band called Meshuggah, I dunno if you've heard of them...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 25, 2014)

I never played other ppl's songs. I just played around with my own and tried to see what kinds of moods I could create with an augmented range...


----------



## House74 (Mar 25, 2014)

I would suggest some deftones. Stef's riffs aren't super complex but are fun to play and let you get used to an 8 pretty good. Diamond Eyes was the first song I started with


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

MetalMike04 said:


> I think there's some little band called Meshuggah, I dunno if you've heard of them...



knowledge of meshuggah should be implied on this board, come on now haha

i don't want to play a lot of djenty noodly randomness. i do like meshuggah though, and i actually know a few of their songs already on my seven string.

i am just getting used to my 8 string still, i've only had it a few days. i did learn some some AAL riffs (mostly waves of babies) but like i said, once he starts going all noodly and wierd, he loses me.

im more interested in what YOU began playing first. that's more of what i am interested in than anything


----------



## MetalMike04 (Mar 25, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> knowledge of meshuggah should be implied on this board, come on now haha




haha im just messing with you man. but for me when i first got my Carvin i pretty much just learned some 6 string songs to get acquainted with the other strings and length then pretty much just get into other more complex stuff.

I can't really think of too many begginer songs i played because i got right into playing songs from bands like Beyond Creation or 7 string songs from bands like Fallujah . (basically im a tech death d00d)


----------



## Mik3D23 (Mar 25, 2014)

He uses 8 strings on Eremita and After, usually makes good use of the whole range of the guitar


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 25, 2014)

MetalMike04 said:


> (basically im a tech death d00d)



me too. and i'll check out some of those bands too (i am unfamilar with them)

i hear that whitechapel is now using 8s..is that true? cuz i LOVE older whitechapel and if they are using 8s now, i think i will be in love


----------



## MetalMike04 (Mar 25, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> me too. and i'll check out some of those bands too (i am unfamilar with them)
> 
> I hear that Whitechapel is now using 8s..is that true? cuz i LOVE older whitechapel and if they are using 8s now, i think i will be in love



yeah i think they are, although alot of people way they've taken too much of a djent route...they're still raw as shit to me haha

but yeah Beyond Creation is...Beyond Awesome  same guys in my prof pic. they're Canadian prog/tech goodness

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MY74peKDTis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa_t-RACeUU

Archspire is another Canadian tech death band who uses 8 strings:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEuiZFb2wHY

And Fallujah, some local boys of mine only use 7 strings but are a top favorite of mine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QjyCb43f7tc

Every band has the tastiest riffs, enjoy


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 26, 2014)

AAL would be good if they played like 6-8 string basses. And then Got LEs claypool to write.

I do nat have an ERGuitar however, I see the Tosin model since the 28 is gone, and i wish it HAS a Lo Pro Edge? Ibby Lo Pro Edge Floyd Rosas Liscnese?

I want to learn the black metal bands from Germany and Norway, MEshuggah is the greatest djentest band ever *IMO* (right mike  )

I learnt meshughah so many in 7 string version, but i have to downtune, this is whats baout

OH... WHITE CHAPEL!!!


----------



## GRIZ (Mar 26, 2014)

MetalMike04 said:


> Every band has the tastiest riffs, enjoy



thanks for showing me those bands! really kick ass


----------



## MetalMike04 (Mar 27, 2014)

GRIZ said:


> thanks for showing me those bands! really kick ass



no problem man glad too!


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 27, 2014)

Off the top of my head I can list:
Ever Forthright
After The Burial
Tony Danza
Mestis
T.R.A.M.


----------



## Dr Muerte21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Aversions Crown, Glass Cloud, Acacia Strain, Oceano, All Shall Perish.


----------



## larry (Mar 27, 2014)

I believe allegaeon are using 8 strings. in particular, their album 'fragments of form and function'. they use the entire range of the guitar in a more typical metal context, which isn't bad. quite good actually.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Mar 27, 2014)

I think this track of mine is pretty simple, tuning aside. I can prepare tabs if you'd like.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Mar 27, 2014)

If you are going to play other people's stuff I would recommend writing your own arrangements of stuff like jazz tunes out of real books or classical pieces for guitar/piano.


----------



## House74 (Mar 28, 2014)

larry said:


> I believe allegaeon are using 8 strings. in particular, their album 'fragments of form and function'. they use the entire range of the guitar in a more typical metal context, which isn't bad. quite good actually.





GADDAM that was badass. I'm IN!!!


----------



## Inamorata (Mar 28, 2014)

This isn't exactly something I'd think you'd be interested in playing, but a reference for things you could probably do with your 8.


----------



## BusinessMan (Mar 28, 2014)

The first full song I learned on an 8 was fear factory's god eater. I fvcking love that song. I jam to it everyday


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 29, 2014)

The first 8-string guitar music I ever heard was this







followed by this






and






That was like 15 yrs ago or something, way before I heard anything metal on the same number of strings


----------

